# New plugin from Neural DSP! Archetype: Plini



## Kaura (Apr 12, 2019)

https://neuraldsp.com/products/archetype-plini/

This just got released. Downloading the trial as I'm writing.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Apr 12, 2019)

wow I've never really done these sort of things but that looks like quite the suite.


----------



## Kaura (Apr 12, 2019)

Dineley said:


> wow I've never really done these sort of things but that looks like quite the suite.



It is! After trying it for 15 minutes now, I can say it handles everything from the sparkliest cleans to soaring leads very well. The best part about this compared to the other plugins by Neural is that this one has delay and reverb included so now I don't have to use any 3rd party effects while recording.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Apr 12, 2019)

Kaura said:


> It is! After trying it for 15 minutes now, I can say it handles everything from the sparkliest cleans to soaring leads very well. The best part about this compared to the other plugins by Neural is that this one has delay and reverb included so now I don't have to use any 3rd party effects while recording.



Yeah that plus stand alone feature makes it seem like it would just be a blast to just boot up and dick around and have fun.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 12, 2019)

I came to this thread with zero interest in a Plini plugin but I'm sold just on the features. Standalone with all the effects you could need would replace my practice amp when I want to play clean or leads. Neural are dominating the market at the moment. 

If those reverb and delays come to the Fortin amp suites that would be amazing.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Apr 12, 2019)

Kinda feel like Nameless and NTS are meeting my needs

But the lead tones in this sound awesome. I'll definitely download the trial and see how it sounds with my shitty playing as opposed to his amazing playing, lol


----------



## Kaura (Apr 12, 2019)

Flappydoodle said:


> Kinda feel like Nameless and NTS are meeting my needs
> 
> But the lead tones in this sound awesome. I'll definitely download the trial and see how it sounds with my shitty playing as opposed to his amazing playing, lol



For me, the main con about the last two plugins was their clean side. I mean NTS has dedicated clean channel but without the modulation effects it was kinda pointless, at least for me since I always slap some reverb and delay on my clean tones. Of course the point of those plugins was to mostly deliver crushing hi-gain tones but this plugin still does that but with so much more. 

One feature that would make this plugin pretty much perfect would be the option to put the delay in front of the amp for those dirty post-rock leads.


----------



## adriangrizzly (Apr 12, 2019)

It sounds incredible. The FX section is just such a nice touch and man, it looks beautiful.


----------



## Blasphemer (Apr 12, 2019)

This thing is great! I'm honestly super impressed with the entire thing - The amp and cab modeling, the fx, the layout, all of it. Now if only it wasn't so expensive to own past the trial date...


----------



## Masoo2 (Apr 12, 2019)

Plini has always had some great tones so it's nice to finally see him get a plugin

Easily my favorite sounding Neural amp plugin so far, not a fan of what I could get out of Nameless or NTS but this seems to be in a completely different ballpark


----------



## Thaeon (Apr 12, 2019)

Sounds great and I absolutely love Plini. Just not the sounds I'm looking for. Too refined. I'm more into the Post metal, amp is careening out of control sort of thing.


----------



## Empryrean (Apr 12, 2019)

These sound fantastic! I only wish I could overcome the micro amounts of latency I get from running my pc as a practice amp..so hard not to notice once you've started trem picking


----------



## Backsnack (Apr 12, 2019)

Empryrean said:


> These sound fantastic! I only wish I could overcome the micro amounts of latency I get from running my pc as a practice amp..so hard not to notice once you've started trem picking


Have you googled how to optimize your pc for low latency audio? There are plenty of good guides out there.

The guy who makes Cantabile (Windows contender for Apple’s Mainstage) has a free PDF with some good pointers.


https://download.cantabilesoftware.com/GlitchFree.pdf

Since I’m doing what you do frequently, I decided to invest in a Zoom UAC-2 interface. Sort of a poor man’s answer to an RME interface. But it was Black Friday and my Sweetwater rep gave me a good deal!

Running mine at 160 samples, I get about 5.6ms round trip latency. Works plenty well for guitar playing.


----------



## Backsnack (Apr 13, 2019)

Blasphemer said:


> This thing is great! I'm honestly super impressed with the entire thing - The amp and cab modeling, the fx, the layout, all of it. Now if only it wasn't so expensive to own past the trial date...


I'm pretty sure Neural sent out a coupon to folks who tried out the trial version of Nameless suite after it came out. It was a pretty minimal discount, like 10% or something.


----------



## Empryrean (Apr 13, 2019)

Backsnack said:


> Have you googled how to optimize your pc for low latency audio? There are plenty of good guides out there.
> 
> The guy who makes Cantabile (Windows contender for Apple’s Mainstage) has a free PDF with some good pointers.
> 
> ...


I cannot believe I've never tried changing my sample rate. I just tried and got it WAAY more manageable now, maybe I'll give this Plini suite a shot now =)
thanks pal!


----------



## Backsnack (Apr 14, 2019)

Empryrean said:


> I cannot believe I've never tried changing my sample rate. I just tried and got it WAAY more manageable now, maybe I'll give this Plini suite a shot now =)
> thanks pal!


Glad I can help. 

It's always a compromise sample rate & buffer size vs. round-trip latency. Just set it to something manageable that doesn't give you any noticeable input lag or clicks and pops. I typically use 48 khz for just a bit of extra headroom with a modest CPU hit over 44.1 khz.

Remember you still have limits with anything: multiple amp sims and IRs, convolution reverbs, complex delays, etc. can all take a toll on your usable buffer size. If you get really heavy with all of those things you may have to adjust it to fit your needs.

Also, don't write off any of the other optimization things he recommends in that PDF. If you're comfortable playing with your BIOS settings, disabling the power saving C2/C3 states of your processor can help immensely with random latency spikes on Windows machines. I just built a new i7-8700k desktop and still needed to do that for optimal performance. (That feature has more of a benefit on laptops imho.)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## Wojtas_guitar1 (Apr 15, 2019)

Awesome plugin !


----------



## scottbeckman (Apr 16, 2019)

Just downloaded the trial versions of the NTS, Nameless, and Plini, and all of them kick a ton of ass. It's going to be tough to choose between them, though I'm leaning Plini because of the FX and dedicated clean/crunch amps. Still, the NTS and Nameless have absolutely devastating rhythm tones that it's going to be hard to pass on. Might have to get all 3.


----------



## wakjob (Apr 16, 2019)

How nice would it be to get that in a small multi like 
the Mooer Live or something similar?


----------



## binz (Apr 17, 2019)

Not just concerning the plini plug-in, but is there a pool of pre sets / possibility to share them? For me the availability of good presets is a main argument for an amp sim as I am the worst at dialing in anything useful.


----------



## Kaura (Apr 17, 2019)

binz said:


> Not just concerning the plini plug-in, but is there a pool of pre sets / possibility to share them? For me the availability of good presets is a main argument for an amp sim as I am the worst at dialing in anything useful.



Yeah, all three (or four if you include the Darkglass Ultra plugin) have presets made by different players, although the Archetype only has 16 presets made by Plini (at least so far since there is an icon for "artist" presets but it's whited out) but that's more than enough, imo since they're all highly useable. And yes, you can share them by simply sharing the preset file as each preset creates its own file.


----------



## binz (Apr 17, 2019)

I guess what I meant was more a hub / central website where people can upload and share files. Does something like that exist (yet)?


----------



## wakjob (Apr 17, 2019)

binz said:


> I guess what I meant was more a hub / central website where people can upload and share files. Does something like that exist (yet)?



No need from what I've seen so far.
This dude had some killer sounds in about 1 minute.


----------



## scottbeckman (Apr 17, 2019)

While I don't know of a market/hub for user-created presets, I'd argue that all the Neural VSTs come with enough badass presets that I can't imagine you'd need more. Nameless in particular comes with a boatload of presets, far more than the others.


----------



## Kaura (Apr 17, 2019)

Yeah, the presets included are more than enough to get started and the thing is that all these plugins sound so good that it's difficult to make them sound awful. Even Ola (Englund) said in his demo video that no matter how you turn the knobs, it still sounds pleasant to ears.


----------



## gunch (Apr 17, 2019)

Frick, am I going to get this or Nameless?


----------



## scottbeckman (Apr 17, 2019)

Every time I try to edit the presets to make an original tone, I end up a/b testing it with the preset and so far, my version has not once won out over the preset. The most I edit the settings now is adjusting the noise gate.


----------



## scottbeckman (Apr 17, 2019)

gunch said:


> Frick, am I going to get this or Nameless?



Get the Plini and you get 20% off the Nameless so...get both.


----------



## binz (Apr 18, 2019)

Actually for the nameless (I tried the trial) I liked the default settings best over all the presets  
A hub would be a nice idea anyway I think, even if there are plenty of good ones already included.


----------



## gunch (Apr 18, 2019)

So has anyone come out and said what the crunch and hi gain channels are based on yet, I’ve heard recto and Friedman BE so far


----------



## C_Henderson (Apr 18, 2019)

gunch said:


> So has anyone come out and said what the crunch and hi gain channels are based on yet, I’ve heard recto and Friedman BE so far



Plini said the clean is a mix of Fender and Dumble, the crunch is based on the Friedman BE, and the high gain is a mix of the HBE and a 5150.


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Apr 18, 2019)

I downloaded the trial version and clean/crunch amps sounds amazing but I have some troubles with getting decent tones from the Lead amp. Also the noise gate isn't very good to me and can be improved for sure. If I wasn't broke all the time I'd definitely buy it.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 18, 2019)

Downloaded the trial and messed around with the standalone version. Definitely inspiring to play. It also looks beautiful and seems quite easy to use. I was using an old M-Audio M-Track interface which is probably terrible—I bought it for something else and that’s the first time I used it as a guitar interface. Actually, now that I think about it, I think that’s the first time I ever played through my computer lol.

I’m tempted to buy the plugin since I’m a bit of a Plini fanboy but I don’t know if there’s any point. I don’t record and can get sounds just as satisfying, if not more so, using my real amps and effects.


----------



## Metropolis (Apr 18, 2019)

ChugThisBoy said:


> I downloaded the trial version and clean/crunch amps sounds amazing but I have some troubles with getting decent tones from the Lead amp. Also the noise gate isn't very good to me and can be improved for sure. If I wasn't broke all the time I'd definitely buy it.



Lead tones are pretty easy because it's like a tamed 5150 with less high end and more low mids. Rhythm needs more shaping in those areas, at least with my setup. More 4-16k with graphic EQ inside plugin, maybe little bit off from low mids, low/hi-pass after plugin along with multiband compression and saturation. For extreme metal or any form of metal which needs sharper tones I would take Nameless or NTS over this one.


----------



## Doug Castro (Apr 18, 2019)

binz said:


> I guess what I meant was more a hub / central website where people can upload and share files. Does something like that exist (yet)?



We're working on an in-app cloud platform to effortlessly share, and access presets. 
Still, a few months to go, but it is something that I've placed at a high priority to my engineers.


----------



## Doug Castro (Apr 18, 2019)

gunch said:


> Frick, am I going to get this or Nameless?



There's a 20% discount on a second plugin if you buy Plini's... just saying. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Ericjutsu (Apr 18, 2019)

This ampsim is really nice to play through. I really like the feel of it. That's one thing that I find lacking sometimes in software amp sims. The cleans and lead sounds are amazing. I really like FX, including the compressor. The graphic EQ is a nice touch as well. If I wasn't broke right now I would definitely buy it. It would be awesome if chorus was added at some point. This sounds so much better than the Toneforge Misha Mansoor plugin that I paid 150 bucks for. Neural DSP are killing it with their products. They are right up there with the high end modelling units. I like the idea of having artist signature releases like this one.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Apr 19, 2019)

scottbeckman said:


> Just downloaded the trial versions of the NTS, Nameless, and Plini, and all of them kick a ton of ass. It's going to be tough to choose between them, though I'm leaning Plini because of the FX and dedicated clean/crunch amps. Still, the NTS and Nameless have absolutely devastating rhythm tones that it's going to be hard to pass on. Might have to get all 3.



IF I had to pick one, it would be NTS I think. The most versatile for sure. The rhythm tones can be almost as brutal as the Nameless. And you can get decent cleans and juicy lead sounds too. FX are a nice bonus but they can easily be added in the DAW.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 19, 2019)

This plugin is so good it inspired me to rebuild a new real amp rig. So tasty.


----------



## Emperoff (Apr 21, 2019)

How I wish these were available as a suite like Helix Native (Nameless, NTX, Archetype). Maybe pay for separate amps as add-ons. I seriously can't stand this new trend of separate plugs for separate amps. It's a inspiration/workflow killer for me. Same happens with Mercuriall, so I usually only end up using them when mixing. Got my share of that already so I don't think I'll spend a dime on these even though they sound great. The iLok thing is the last nail in the coffin, sadly.

S-Gear standalone platform gets 90% of my playing time. Sometimes immediacy is key. When inspiration comes I don't feel like having to load a different plugin and setting up everything over and over if I want to switch an amp.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Apr 28, 2019)

Finally tried the trial. I haven’t played with the mid gain amp yet but the clean is fucking incredible. I couldn’t get a good chuggy rhythm tone on the high gain amp at first but after tweaking the mics and settings it sounds pretty damn good too. I actually switched one mic out for Ola’s Hesu IR and that made the whole situation sound better IMO.


----------



## mpexus (Apr 28, 2019)

I installed it yesterday and have been playing with the Settings. Really like it although I think it misses a Chorus 

Another thing its missing IMO is a way to define the Noise Gate Release, I always use the VST Gates on the fastest release possible and in here I cant. Also when using very extreme settings (Compressor mainly) even rolling off the guitar Volume Knob there is a "Wooosshhhh" that lasts half a second or so until it cuts the sound completely.


----------



## Kaura (Apr 28, 2019)

mpexus said:


> Another thing its missing IMO is a way to define the Noise Gate Release, I always use the VST Gates on the fastest release possible and in here I cant. Also when using very extreme settings (Compressor mainly) even rolling off the guitar Volume Knob there is a "Wooosshhhh" that lasts half a second or so until it cuts the sound completely.



Agreed. I have to slap a Guitar Rig 5 on every guitar track in my DAW just to use the noise gate pedal in it since it has a very short attack and also a great noise reduction feature.


----------



## MrYakob (May 21, 2019)

Question for those who are using this, do you need to always have an internet connection when using the plugin? I know you can register it to an iLok dongle, but I don't have one and I'm curious if I'll be able to use this on my laptop at the cottage with no network connection or not.


----------



## Backsnack (May 21, 2019)

MrYakob said:


> Question for those who are using this, do you need to always have an internet connection when using the plugin? I know you can register it to an iLok dongle, but I don't have one and I'm curious if I'll be able to use this on my laptop at the cottage with no network connection or not.


iLok licensing doesn’t require an internet connection during regular use, only for initial activation with your iLok account.

These can be registered with your machine rather than a dongle. The machine licensing is actually tied to your disk drive and/or motherboard, not the internet. The only caveat with this route is that you have to remember to deactivate your machine licenses before making major hardware changes, such as reinstalling the OS or upgrading parts in the computer.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (May 21, 2019)

MrYakob said:


> Question for those who are using this, do you need to always have an internet connection when using the plugin? I know you can register it to an iLok dongle, but I don't have one and I'm curious if I'll be able to use this on my laptop at the cottage with no network connection or not.


I installed Nameless at a library while I was between internet providers, and played through it at my apartment with no WiFi. It doesn’t require internet except for updates and install. That goes for all of the neural stuff.


----------



## Kaura (Jul 12, 2019)

Sorry for kinda necro-bumping but want to remind everyone who owns this that this plugin recently got updated with 5 new presets made by Simon Grove. Wasn't too impressed about the other four but the "crystal clean" preset is out of this world and inspired me to make a bunch of clean presets with the cab off myself.



Edit: Also, in case @Doug Castro is still lurking here;

Please, make a feature that allows all the presets to be loaded with the "high" oversampling option automatically. Also, to be able to link the gate so even if you change a preset, the gate would stay where you want it. Pretty minor "complaint" but setting both the oversampling and gate level does take a few seconds of my time everytime I mess around with the plugin and go through different presets.


----------



## Chris Bowsman (Aug 19, 2019)

Just watched Rabea’s demo of this software, and I’m pretty impressed. 

Would this be a good start for someone with almost zero experience plugging into a computer? 10 years ago, I had a Line 6 interface. I loved that, but the learning curve with most of this stuff has increased quite a bit. 

Does Standalone mean I can get an iRig, this software, and not have to learn any DAWs for the meantime?


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Aug 19, 2019)

Chris Bowsman said:


> Just watched Rabea’s demo of this software, and I’m pretty impressed.
> 
> Would this be a good start for someone with almost zero experience plugging into a computer? 10 years ago, I had a Line 6 interface. I loved that, but the learning curve with most of this stuff has increased quite a bit.
> 
> Does Standalone mean I can get an iRig, this software, and not have to learn any DAWs for the meantime?



Yes  Just be sure to know the basics, like adjusting the noise gate etc. And I recommend getting some decent audio interface like Scarlett 2i2 2nd gen for example. Tutorials from the YT guys are very helpful. And be sure to ask here if you'll face any troubles while using the plugin.


----------



## Chris Bowsman (Aug 19, 2019)

Thanks! I love tweaking stuff and whatnot, but I'd rather get back into it with something that doesn't need a lot of configuring and learning a completely new type of software.

Should say I'm running an ancient machine. 2009 Macbook, 2.13 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo, 4 GB RAM, 250GB SSD. Think this will keep up with what I'd like to do with it?


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 19, 2019)

Yeah all you need is an interface and the plugin. You’ll also want some decent monitors or headphones.

And the plugin is pretty much as easy to use as an amp.


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Aug 19, 2019)

Yup, it's pretty straight forward. Plugins from Neural DSP are great for the start.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 19, 2019)

Chris Bowsman said:


> Thanks! I love tweaking stuff and whatnot, but I'd rather get back into it with something that doesn't need a lot of configuring and learning a completely new type of software.
> 
> Should say I'm running an ancient machine. 2009 Macbook, 2.13 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo, 4 GB RAM, 250GB SSD. Think this will keep up with what I'd like to do with it?



4 GB RAM? Should probably upgrade that at the least.


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Aug 19, 2019)

Deadpool_25 said:


> 4 GB RAM? Should probably upgrade that at the least.



Definitely. CPU should have more processing power too as these plugins can consume threads like candy


----------



## Metropolis (Aug 19, 2019)

Thats' a bare minimum with recent amp sims like Neural DSP, Mercuriall, STL Tonality etc. Clicks and pops are to be expected.
https://neuraldsp.com/faq/


----------



## gunch (Aug 23, 2019)

Got the email this morning for Nollys pack, while it seems like the most robust suite yet don’t you guys think they’re kind of being nickel and dimey, like, making something cool that gets lots of hype THEN making something biggerer and betterer 


Not like I can buy anything neuralDSP anyways because ilok hates my browser


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 23, 2019)

gunch said:


> Got the email this morning for Nollys pack, while it seems like the most robust suite yet don’t you guys think they’re kind of being nickel and dimey, like, making something cool that gets lots of hype THEN making something biggerer and betterer
> 
> 
> Not like I can buy anything neuralDSP anyways because ilok hates my browser




That’s just business imo.

A:Nolly looks really good but I’m not sure I’d like it any better than Alini. I kinda doubt it actually.


----------



## Kaura (Aug 23, 2019)

I agree that this Nolly plugin seems like a bit of a hot rodded version of the Plini plugin but then on the other hand what options do they have? I mean, in the end there's not _that _much variation in guitar tones and these plugins are pretty versatile to begin with so you can cover a lot of ground with them. 

Maybe get Tom Morello or some doom metal guitarist to design the next one?


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Aug 23, 2019)

Kaura said:


> I agree that this Nolly plugin seems like a bit of a hot rodded version of the Plini plugin but then on the other hand what options do they have? I mean, in the end there's not _that _much variation in guitar tones and these plugins are pretty versatile to begin with so you can cover a lot of ground with them.
> 
> Maybe get Tom Morello or some doom metal guitarist to design the next one?


I would be very impressed if someone was able to really capture a very convincing dedicated doom tone. IMO, that’s like 99% amp headroom, and 1% picking technique. Those guys have insane stacks and to really get a tone like that it just has to be so fucking loud... not unlike early AC/DC.


----------



## Chris Bowsman (Aug 24, 2019)

Rabea’s demo of the Plini is incredible. Ola’s demo of the Nolly is incredible. 

I suppose two what appear to be killer products is a good kind of problem, but man... how to decide.


----------



## Doug Castro (Aug 25, 2019)

Chris Bowsman said:


> Rabea’s demo of the Plini is incredible. Ola’s demo of the Nolly is incredible.
> 
> I suppose two what appear to be killer products is a good kind of problem, but man... how to decide.



Nolly's plugin will be available for download on Friday 30th, so you can trial both then and decide which one matches your needs the best.

They overlap a bit on the effects, but the amp models are completely different, as are the cabinets.

Nolly's cab section was captured by himself, whereas Plini's were done by ML Sound Lab.

Both sets of IRs are amazing and perfectly fit the style, but they were created by different engineers both with their secret sauce for good speaker/mic setup and capture philosophies. 

Obviously, I'll want everyone to buy both, but I'm the guy selling them so take my opinion for what it's worth.


----------



## binz (Aug 25, 2019)

Amateur question, I never had a real amp and don't really understand dialing-in in general. I more or less know how to get a decent sound from turning the standard knobs on the amp (in the sim). But I have no idea what to do with cabs / IRs. Any good advice on how to systematically approach this? Or just try and listen?


----------



## Doug Castro (Aug 27, 2019)

binz said:


> Amateur question, I never had a real amp and don't really understand dialing-in in general. I more or less know how to get a decent sound from turning the standard knobs on the amp (in the sim). But I have no idea what to do with cabs / IRs. Any good advice on how to systematically approach this? Or just try and listen?



Hi! Ear is king, but the incliuded presets can help a lot with getting you a great starting point to build on top of. 

Also this video by Plini and his bassist and producer Simon Grove on how to dial tones with the plugin can be of great help.


----------



## Kaura (Aug 27, 2019)

binz said:


> Amateur question, I never had a real amp and don't really understand dialing-in in general. I more or less know how to get a decent sound from turning the standard knobs on the amp (in the sim). But I have no idea what to do with cabs / IRs. Any good advice on how to systematically approach this? Or just try and listen?



Try out all the mics and see which one(s) you prefer. Then move the mic around the cab to further tweak the tone. If one mic doesn't do the job then try blending another one in. Also, one thing I realised just a couple of days ago was that panning the two mics really helps to open up the sound. I usually just hard pan both mics. If you still think the tone needs more adjustment then use the EQ to scoop/boost certain frequencies. I usually scoop the 500Hz pretty drastically and maybe bump the 8Hz/16Hz a bit for more presence (when it comes to hi-gain rhythm tones).


----------



## binz (Jan 13, 2020)

I'm still having a hard time getting good rythm tones (but as said in my post half a year ago, I'm really no great "dialer").

Is there a collection of user tones / presets or something like that? Maybe playing around with what people use may help.


----------



## Metropolis (Jan 13, 2020)

binz said:


> I'm still having a hard time getting good rythm tones (but as said in my post half a year ago, I'm really no great "dialer").
> 
> Is there a collection of user tones / presets or something like that? Maybe playing around with what people use may help.



What kind of tone you're going for and do you use the built in cab sim? Is there something you want more or less in terms of sound? I found the hi-gain amp in Plini little bit too soft in gain structure for my taste. It should be somekind of mix in vein of Friedman HBE and 5150. Nameless, Nolly or NTS are more what I like. Because they have different boost pedals it also changes things quite a bit, for example Grind is perfect for glassy and aggressive dry sounding rhythm tone.


----------



## binz (Jan 13, 2020)

Metropolis said:


> What kind of tone you're going for and do you use the built in cab sim? Is there something you want more or less in terms of sound? I found the hi-gain amp in Plini little bit too soft in gain structure for my taste. It should be somekind of mix in vein of Friedman HBE and 5150. Nameless, Nolly or NTS are more what I like. Because they have different boost pedals it also changes things quite a bit, for example Grind is perfect for glassy and aggressive dry sounding rhythm tone.


Yeah while phrasing my post I wasnt even sure what I am asking for, its hard to say what bothers me or what I am looking for.
What I can say is that I'd like to have one in the direction of Adam Jones (Tool) not necessarily exactly but that direction,
also one Linking Park / nu-metal tone thats hard enough to punch through but soft enough to not scare anyone away.
Also one more modern dry sounding (djenty if you wish).

I have some tones on my pod hd 500x, but I'd like to use plugins for recording because it makes editing and tweaking tones easier (I guess in principle its possible to re-amp DIs with the pod just as well but I never bothered with that)
edit: just checked a little and reamping with the pod doesnt seem trivial with my setup/interface as I dont have a spdif output. But thats not the point here anyway..


----------



## Metropolis (Jan 13, 2020)

binz said:


> Yeah while phrasing my post I wasnt even sure what I am asking for, its hard to say what bothers me or what I am looking for.
> What I can say is that I'd like to have one in the direction of Adam Jones (Tool) not necessarily exactly but that direction,
> also one Linking Park / nu-metal tone thats hard enough to punch through but soft enough to not scare anyone away.
> Also one more modern dry sounding (djenty if you wish).
> ...



Seems they both have used Dual Recto and Oversized cab at some point, they must prefer it somewhat dark and bassy but still have that Recto fizz. That's pretty far away how Plini sounds, but you could get into the ballpark. Just one guitar alone doesn't never sound too amazing. 6/6/6 bass/middle/treble was pretty good starting point with and tweak from there. SM57 mic in pretty bright sounding position with condeser or ribbon mic and you're almost there. With every Neural DSP plugin I've liked to get master volume little bit higher to have more power amp section involved in the sound, which affects to lows and highs little bit.

In Tool's case lots of it comes from the bass, it's really loud usually in the mix. Probably rarely boosted with overdrive, and their tone is quite loose sounding. I have no idea what mics they've used, but I listened to some isolated tracks and covers from youtube. Usually it sounds quite warm, which leads to using condenser mics a lot. So I would really try to flip it with all the microphones you have in Plini. Have them all hi/low passed and overall eq'd differently.

Linkin Park has the wall of sound which is achieved by quad tracking guitars, at least that's my guess. It's not super tight either, and it sounds like there is more low-passing happening than in modern djenty tones. Definetly still colder and tighter than Tool guitar tones. 
For example:


----------



## wakjob (Jan 13, 2020)

binz said:


> I'm still having a hard time getting good rythm tones (but as said in my post half a year ago, I'm really no great "dialer").
> 
> Is there a collection of user tones / presets or something like that? Maybe playing around with what people use may help.



How good are your monitors?
I found that until I upgraded, nothing sounded good.


----------



## Metropolis (Jan 13, 2020)

wakjob said:


> How good are your monitors?
> I found that until I upgraded, nothing sounded good.



Room also, un-treated small rooms sound always woofy and low end is all over the place. Which I know from my own room, sigh...


----------



## binz (Jan 14, 2020)

I got adam t5vs but the room is indeed small and untreated (recently moved). Not sure if I'm even able to hear such low "woofyness"  Also, when configuring tone I also use my heaphones (akg k702) with no better experience.



Metropolis said:


> Seems they both have used Dual Recto and Oversized cab at some point, they must prefer it somewhat dark and bassy but still have that Recto fizz. That's pretty far away how Plini sounds, but you could get into the ballpark. Just one guitar alone doesn't never sound too amazing. 6/6/6 bass/middle/treble was pretty good starting point with and tweak from there. SM57 mic in pretty bright sounding position with condeser or ribbon mic and you're almost there. With every Neural DSP plugin I've liked to get master volume little bit higher to have more power amp section involved in the sound, which affects to lows and highs little bit.
> 
> In Tool's case lots of it comes from the bass, it's really loud usually in the mix. Probably rarely boosted with overdrive, and their tone is quite loose sounding. I have no idea what mics they've used, but I listened to some isolated tracks and covers from youtube. Usually it sounds quite warm, which leads to using condenser mics a lot. So I would really try to flip it with all the microphones you have in Plini. Have them all hi/low passed and overall eq'd differently.
> 
> ...




thanks!


----------



## binz (Jan 19, 2020)

In the end I found this guy's rythm preset quite usefull for palm muted stuff a la adam jones. Maybe somebody else finds it useful as well:  (has a google drive link in the description) so you dont need to copy stuf from the screen)


----------



## rexbinary (Aug 28, 2020)

In the Neural DSP Facebook user group they released a 50% off code for Plini. It doesn't say when it expires, but it's working at the moment.

PLINI50


----------



## mpexus (Aug 28, 2020)

rexbinary said:


> In the Neural DSP Facebook user group they released a 50% off code for Plini. It doesn't say when it expires, but it's working at the moment.
> 
> PLINI50



I always get those codes but I didnt got that one... searching their FB Group shows nothing as well.


----------



## rexbinary (Aug 28, 2020)

mpexus said:


> I always get those codes but I didnt got that one... searching their FB Group shows nothing as well.



I guess you don't always get those codes.


----------



## mpexus (Aug 28, 2020)

Unless they started targeting users I have them all. I even went to check my email and the discount messages are all still there since I didn't deleted them. 

Thanks for it


----------

